# Got a large can of seeds from Baker Creek seeds!



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

i decided to buy some bulk seeds and while at it purchased a can of seeds from Baker Creek Seeds out of missouri.
wow! did I get a large assortment!!!
I highly recommend them for the value and variety. from veggies to herbs to flowers. 
I am going to purchase another can for future use as with all the catastrophe's going on i suspect food is gonna rise exponentially sooner rather than later.

here is the link for the seeds. I got the northern large can as i live in Mn.
Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds - 1400 heirloom garden seeds!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Last year, several of us went in together and bought the jumbo bucket (southern). If you like the variety in the cans, you'll love the variety of the bucket. Enough seeds for several family/neighbors, setting some aside for later use. And the great thing about these heirlooms, you can save seeds from your harvests for future growing seasons.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been buying seeds from Baker Creek for over 6 years now and have only had one packet come up the wrong thing, and they refunded me cash! I've had the store seeds come up wrong and all I got was the run around when I wanted my money back.
With a little TLC and a bit of help you can save seeds from all your crops and keep them pure. Can I suggest a run to the library and borrow a book called Seed to Seed by Susan Ashworth- I have most of seed saving ways and how to store seed properly all memorized, with many of my notes all written out somewhere in a binder so if I get more brain dead as I age I can refer to the notes.. lol


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks for the info!
one thing i am not really up on is seed saving. I have collected some herb seeds and beans and peas. i did try to save broccoli but my 74 year old mom who lives with us thought it was dried bugs ...and threw them out. good grief. lol
anyway one item that came in the can was amaranth. I am excited about trying that.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Emerald, thanks for recommending that book (I know you've recommended it before). It's been sitting in my wishlist at Amazon - just now I finally put it in my cart.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We also ordered the can of seeds from Baker Creek. Were so impressed we ordered another to save.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Are their shipping rates fair? I couldnt find a estimate on the site. As I have never used them before I'd like to start with a small southern collection. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

carolexan said:


> Are their shipping rates fair? I couldnt find a estimate on the site. As I have never used them before I'd like to start with a small southern collection. Thanks for your input.


I just checked my catalog and the shipping and handling is $3. Fair enuf for me :2thumb:.
here is a snip from the online ordering instructions.

snip start-
USA Postage and Handling

We now charge just $3.00 per order for US orders! (All items & large bulk orders are included in this flat rate) We ship seeds year-round.

Notice: We are no longer able to change orders once they have been placed, due to multiple people and departments that work to finish each order. Orders are printed shortly after we receive them, and go into the fulfillment stage. If we happen to be out of an item, we will send you a refund unless we are planning to receive the item in the very near future.
end snip.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Emerald...I must have had a senior moment :surrender:
LOL!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

carolexan said:


> Thanks Emerald...I must have had a senior moment :surrender:
> LOL!


Don't worry about it! I often have them myself--I just happened to have the catalog next to me and the laptop on my lap! lol
Trying to get a bad ligament to heal properly so I am staying off the leg for a few days in a row.. it is taking forever this time around and hubby told me that I might have to go and see the doc and make sure that I haven't damaged it more this time around..


----------

